# Paphiopedilum henryanum



## vandacee (Aug 30, 2017)

Paphiopedilum henryanum


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't see the pic on google chrome; but can see the pic on Safari


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 30, 2017)

You don't see bi-floral henry everyday.


----------



## blondie (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice getting two flowers on spike comgrats


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Can you show us the plant so we know how big it need to be to bloom.


----------



## vandacee (Aug 30, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. Can you show us the plant so we know how big it need to be to bloom.



It's the second flowering for this plant. With also a second inflorescence in the growth of right.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 30, 2017)

Like it! Good photographs, too. Congrats!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice flowers and pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 30, 2017)

2!


----------



## Guldal (Aug 30, 2017)

I simply love and adore Henrys! And congrats on the twofer!!!


----------



## Don I (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 31, 2017)

Very nice duo. Congrats


----------



## GuRu (Aug 31, 2017)

Two lovely blooms at one spike is very uncommon with P. henryi. Congrats for it and for the good fotos too.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow, cool flowering !!!! Jean


----------



## calypso (Aug 31, 2017)

bien sûr la photo est extra , André, ta plante est top et toi tu es un crack !salutations empressées, mon ami!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Like it! Good photographs, too. Congrats!


I agree!


----------



## vandacee (Sep 17, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You don't see bi-floral henry everyday.





GuRu said:


> Two lovely blooms at one spike is very uncommon with P. henryi. Congrats for it and for the good fotos too.



The second inflorescence also has two flowers :


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 17, 2017)

Very nice André. Always with your full organic regim?


----------



## vandacee (Sep 17, 2017)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice André. Always with your full organic regim?



Definitively !


----------



## vandacee (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Guldal (Sep 27, 2017)

Simply stunning! :drool:



Brabantia said:


> Very nice André. Always with your full organic regim?



"Full organic regime..."? Care to share it?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## vandacee (Sep 27, 2017)

Guldal said:


> Simply stunning! :drool:
> "Full organic regime..."? Care to share it?
> Kind regards,
> Jens



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43732&page=2


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2017)

Wow, first time I saw this ...


----------

